# Am I a prop snob?



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

My wife and I spent a couple of hours this afternoon driving around to a few local halloween stores trying to scout out bargains to snatch up tomorrow when everything is discounted... I couldn't find a single thing I could use (other than a couple of wigs to use corpsing buckies). I looked at a few foggers (overpriced junk) and a few lightning strobes (again cheap and not useful for what I need). Anyone else have this problem??


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This year seems to be nothing but junk. Repeats of stuff from previous years, yet more poorly made and nothing really exciting.Every year I "watch" certain items and make a mental note to get up early Nov. 1 and go snatch it up. I've got nuthin on that list this year. Not a single thing. BORING. I do really like the giant inflatable cat at Walgreen's, but I swore I would never buy a 'Ween inflatable. Too cute.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I agree Pagan. The general costume and Halloween stores have some of the worst crap I have ever seen this year. I love making my own stuff just as much as the next ghoul but I also love to purchase cool Halloween stuff. I can remember a time long ago when there was cool stuff to buy, and those stores that carried Halloween items, seemed interested in stocking well made, attractive props and masks. Or maybe I am just a cranky old guy now! I want to believe my first observation. Count me in on being a prop snob too!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

I recall going to Halloween stores and they had the coolest ****. No it is just crap upon crap. I am a prop snob.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I worked at a Party store this season, and I can attest that all the stuff sold in the stores are nothing but crap!!! I used my 30% discount to buy only cobwebbs and a pack of flicker bulbs!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I saw a couple nice black lights, but that's it. Severely disappointing.

I remember about 7 or 8 years ago there were these really cool life size figures. Now I'm lucky if I find cobwebs.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well for most of us that started doing Halloween a few years ago we can remember seeing the stuff in catalogs and in Halloween stores and thinking how great and wonderous it all was. Then after finding this place that is full of like minded folk and some who amazingly "made thier own props" we started to change our point of view. Now when you looked in the catalog or the store you started to say "I can make that cheaper and better" and it will be "my prop". So then, "snobery", I don't think so. Just a haunter with more experience and wisdom. Looking at things now outside the box for what they could be made into, or made better and in most cases cheaper.
Prop snob?, no, haunter, yes.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Well for most of us that started doing Halloween a few years ago we can remember seeing the stuff in catalogs and in Halloween stores and thinking how great and wonderous it all was. Then after finding this place that is full of like minded folk and some who amazingly "made thier own props" we started to change our point of view. Now when you looked in the catalog or the store you started to say "I can make that cheaper and better" and it will be "my prop". So then, "snobery", I don't think so. Just a haunter with more experience and wisdom. Looking at things now outside the box for what they could be made into, or made better and in most cases cheaper.
> Prop snob?, no, haunter, yes.


Well said, BD! I'm a Haunter, Too! Prop snob... If that means quality & originality over massed produced dreck, then I'm a prop snob, as well.

As 4 me, I think of it as Boxed & canned (or fast) food Vs. Home made food...
I prefer a home cooked meal from scratch, compared to a quickie void filler. Once in a while, the garbage food is great... but the home made meal is so much better. I see the pre-packaged props Vs. the home brew ones in the same way.


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

I only found a few little things here and there. The Halloween store had the big vinyl vultures that I figured could work for my yard, and a reaper I could tweak, and just a few other small things that are more elements than anything else. Another store I went to had 48" skeletons (really good. The place is Cost Plus World Market) marked down from only $35. -the joints could use some improvement, but not bad at all.- Outside that, nothing.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

big prop snob here....I went to Halloween USA earlier this year and I was disappointed with the stuff I saw absolutely nothing even caught a second glance


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Count me in the snob mob. This year was especially bad. We always look forward to the stores carrying their Halloween stuff but we didn't buy one single thing this year except fog juice and a couple of mini skellies from Dollar Tree.

Did anyone else notice that the props were way over shadowed by the costume selection?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I always look at Halloween props and think about how much work it would be to bring it up to snuff and make it acceptable for my haunt. I look at the price of the prop and factor in the cost of materials and time it will take to make it look good before I make a purchase. Don't look at store props as junk, look at them as a base for a good prop.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> I always look at Halloween props and think about how much work it would be to bring it up to snuff and make it acceptable for my haunt. I look at the price of the prop and factor in the cost of materials and time it will take to make it look good before I make a purchase. Don't look at store props as junk, look at them as a base for a good prop.


I agree!


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I was going to corps some Bluckeys, but at $24.99 a pop even a 30% discount didn't justify buying any!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone. I was in Spirit 2 weeks ago and even then didn't see anything worth taking home. After the stores were wiped clean there was even less to choose from. We got costumes for next year at 1/2 price and some hanging heads for my walk thru. I did luck out...Spirit was selling all their display fencing for almost nothing and I bought all of it. I needed a little extra for next year. Props? Not a one worth taking home.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought a couple styrofoam heads and got some plastic hands. I don't like making hands and for 4 dollars for a set I couldn't resist. I also got a couple of 5ft. skeletons for 25 dollars. I guess I just hit it right, but for the rest of the stuff it isn't even worth it with the 50 percent discount.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

autumnghost said:


> Count me in the snob mob. This year was especially bad. We always look forward to the stores carrying their Halloween stuff but we didn't buy one single thing this year except fog juice and a couple of mini skellies from Dollar Tree.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that the props were way over shadowed by the costume selection?


You to huh! Our Spirit store was very well done this year but it was all costumes. We bought new shoes for my wife's outfit but some of the basic stuff was missing. Very low on props and our store was still waiting to get some of the big movers from last year. They did very well on the animated stuff but had nothing this year. Couldn't even get worked up to go in on monday for the sale........ nothing I real wanted


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

In that discription i too am a prop snob. i went in before the day and looked at what was there that might be great cool sweet, and found.. well to put it lightly garbage! I bought spider silk, and from last year to this year there was huge difference in even that. price was higher and silk was of less quality wouldn't strech well and kept its self balled up..

I was totally un thrilled this year with stores selections. I have three of the majors all with in 4 miles of me this year, and was let down...

did talk to the franchise/owner of one of the stores and he said the profits were down in over all volume verse three years ago with better quality stuff. 9economy some to blame) but he said they had to refuse returns as 40% was coming back for problems with equipment, props, laytex issues and on and on..

I am a prop snob and will build it myself and be proud of it.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, you are a snob, but we all are. After learning that we can make these things better and cheaper and more reliably, it is hard not to be.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

*stands and walks to the front of the room and takes the mic in hand* 

*thunk thunk* "this thing on?"

"Sorry first meeting... Evening everyone. My name's Terrormaster... And I'm a prop snob."

Yeah there wasn't crap this year. It seems to be a combination of the growing experience of being a haunter and stores carrying less and cheaper garbage.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

I have been seasonally working at Spirit for the past few years. And this year I have never been more upset at the props selection especially quality this year. It was to the point that I didn't want to sell props, which is my main area. As always I enjoy setting up the displays and going that extra mile within my home store. But I found I was more assisting novice home haunters; in what they eventually would like to have their haunts look like as opposed to sell them crap. And it was mostly crap. the quality control was so low, i felt embarrassed when customers came back for returns and there were alot of them. I started working there a few years ago for the discounts. This year I bought 1 spider. I wrote a letter to my franchise owner, who also forwarded to head office. if that is taken to account? who knows but if people don't complain directly to head office then nothing gets done about it. 

I did the gauntlet of all the halloween stores in my area looking for special items, this year was a huge disappointment. Leaning towards saving my money from now on and just going berserk at midwest instead.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The big problem also is all the stuff costs so much and it"s just cheap garbage. It seems like all the Gemmy props are total cheap crap. I love all the Halloween stuff same as everyone else but they just have to start making the stuff better quality. It sucks to spend money on a new prop and get all excited about it, only to use it a couple times and it's broken. I would much rather build my own top notch quality stuff.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

...or buy the cheap stuff then butcher them for parts to create something really good. Hmm. We are like the good doctor. (Frankenstein that is)


----------



## VSneader2 (Oct 7, 2010)

The only thing I picked up were some cheap costumes to make some static characters and some cheap skulls to use as a base for other items.


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

Prop Snobs Unite! lol...

Retail selection gets weaker by the year (I think its economy related) as the interest goes up, up, UP!

There's an oportunity there somewhere....

Since my haunt won't be operational till 2011 I've been kicking around the idea of my own retail operation. I think it would be cool to combine select items from the big-boy mfgr's with a make-and-take, homebrew type selection. Honestly there is enough talent and energy on this forum alone to properly stock a "Haunter's Market" or two...

If you've never been to the Haunt Show, Haunticon or a Transworld costume show you would be AMAZED at what really is out there. None of the big box buyers are biting I guess...

To be honest though our local Wally-world did have some really cool 36" skeletons for 9 bones each. I mucked-up and didn't buy the first 3 I saw, but later snatched the next 3. I think that may have been all they had for the entire season.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

My kids have been calling me a prop snob for years now. So glad to hear that there are others. This year the props in my area were nonexistant. Even the costumes were shabby. I seen so many open packages that had stuff that the seams weren't sewn right, masks were loosing hair, and the only thing you could find was hooker/pimp gear.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The dog costumes at Target were well made & funny. I bought a pink unicorn costume that has a smiley, blonde princess riding a top the dog. Tee hee...only got it cuz it was 90% off. My girls think it's hilarious- my hubby was disgusted that his boy dog was subjected to such humiliation...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I bought two things this year. The latex cat was from Halloween Express. They had only two in stock and I just really liked the scultp, size and expression. It was a perfect fit for my "witch stone".

The second item was the zombie mask and hands from Death Studios. Very nice quality, made in the USA, and so much better than the crap Chinese masks sold at any of the stores.










I agree with everyone who has posted here. THe variety/quality has taken a nose dive over the past few years. Having these forums to get ideas for home made stuff is the way to go.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

It goes in cycles. Couple years we will be able to find decent stuff again.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

It doesnt really bother me, since by the time the stores open, all of our stuff is built anyway. 

If anything, I was impressed this year with two more competitors in our area, taking on Spirit.... that just means more demand, and more interest in Halloween.... making me happier!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm afraid I'll have to say I'm not a prop snob. I didn't like much of anything in the stores this year, and bought very little, and didn't even go out for the day after sales. But Dixie hit the nail right on the head........


> If anything, I was impressed this year with two more competitors in our area, taking on Spirit.... that just means more demand, and more interest in Halloween.... making me happier!


 When I see the things in the store, I think it may not be up to the quality I like, but it means someone is going to buy it, put it up on their home, and that says we celebrate the holiday and we're open for business. As a former TOTer, that means a lot, lol. I shop mostly for parts to make things, but I enjoy just being in the stores surrounded by Halloween.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

To maximize profit most stores are buying low quality Chinese made props. I would rather build my own props, but some things just make sense to buy. If you're going to buy props, spend a few extra bucks for quality products. Look for made in USA on the label. USA, USA, USA!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

madmax said:


> At 90% and some at 95% off I buy everything I can get and especially any mask, no matter how cheesy it is. I can always dress it up or cut it up and use it for parts and the same goes for costumes.
> 
> I bought my local Kmart out of costumes when they went 95% off (around 15 costumes)and before that I bought another 20 at 90% off. You can't beat a $50 costume for $2.50...or even $5.00 or a $30 costume for $3 to $1.50
> 
> I spent a little over $100 dollars and got well over $1000 worth of costume. Some were doubles but who cares at 95% off


I agree a good sell is what I look for.
With that said I am in between.Even tho I make most of my props there is always something retail that catches my eye and money.
This year I bought demonica and a couple of the bird feeder skelly-a skelly from walmart.I was a little disappointed with all of them to some degree but I worked on them and got them more to my liking.I do wish I would have got them on sale but it's ok they were worth it to me.
I did get some good deals tho pirate costumes reg 50.00 for 6.00 to go on my skellys for my pirate theme.And they didn't suit me the way they came so of course I modified them.I also got the talking bust for 49.00 shipped-the stiring witch for 99.00-a table top animated broom for 9.00.
I do find that I am making more and more of my props each year.Now if I could learn to sew so I could make a blasted mermaid tail for next year.


----------



## Spooky56 (Jul 31, 2009)

jdsteel82 said:


> I worked at a Party store this season, and I can attest that all the stuff sold in the stores are nothing but crap!!! I used my 30% discount to buy only cobwebbs and a pack of flicker bulbs!


That's just sad! A perfectly good 30% discount and nothing to buy! I couldn't agree more with everybody....nothing but crap!


----------



## Digger (Nov 21, 2010)

Bought 3 store props this year.Returned them within a week,all broke down.They looked at me like I had broken them.All my homemade props kept going strong!!


----------

